# [OT] Microsoft startet "Windows Light" in Indien

## EOF

Ich bin wirklich kein Windowsbasher und religiöser Linuxer 

(obwohl ich nur Linux nutze), aber das hier ist echt lustig:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60262

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter dem Einsteiger-Betriebssystem können nur drei Programme zeitgleich laufen, und pro Programm sind nur drei Fenster zugelassen. Der Desktop wird in einer Auflösung von maximal 800 x 600 Pixel dargestellt, ein lokales Netzwerk lässt sich ebenso wenig einrichten wie zusätzliche Benutzerkonten.
> 
> 

 

Naja, wenigstens können dann bestimmt  auch nur 3 Trojaner 

parallel laufen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moe

lol, haben die Windows 3.0 wiederbelebt?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ext3rminans

Naja, Windows 3.1 (mein erstes OS) konnte jedenfalls mehr als 3 Programme ausführen  :Wink: 

Und ein Netzwerk liess sich mit viel Anstrengung auch einrichten.  :Laughing: 

----------

## limes

Ja ist denn heut schon der 1. April?

Ich erlaube mir ausnahmsweise mal einen Beitrag aus dem heise-forum zu zitieren: *Quote:*   

> Gleich nachdem die Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel, die erweiterten
> 
> Maßnahmen nach Harz VI bekannt gab, nahm sie Stellung zu ihrem
> 
> gestrigen Treffen mit Bill Gates. Das von ihr initiierte Gespräch
> ...

 

----------

## giga89

Ich hielt diese Frau eigentlich immer für kompetent...

Aber was tut man nicht alles der Wirtschaft zu Liebe:roll:

----------

## Lenz

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Ich hielt diese Frau eigentlich immer für kompetent...
> 
> Aber was tut man nicht alles der Wirtschaft zu Liebe:roll:

 

*Ironie-Detektor reich*

P.S.: Das war ein Forenbeitrag in Form eines Fake-Tickers[tm]!

----------

## franzf

Ebensfalls aus der Nachricht:

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Kombination von Einsteiger-PC mit vorinstalliertem Light-Windows soll in Indien umgerechnet rund 350 Euro kosten.

 

Ich weiß, es ist scheiße und ihr wollt es sicher nicht hören, aber trotzdem:

Bei z.B. www.camdo.de gibt's für 350€ Komplett-PC mit WIN XP HOME (wer länger sucht, findet noch bessere Angebote). Also will da MR. GATES die armen Inder verscheißern, oder was?

Oder muss BillyBoy bei uns sein OS schon verbilligt verkaufen, weils keiner mehr will???  :Laughing: 

Beste Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

wenn windows dann schon winxp prof., weil in der Home version ist man gezwungen als Adminsistrator zu arbeiten -> Sicherheitsrisiko  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## l3u

Naja, also das macht das Kraut dann auch nimmer fett -- schließlich arbeiten 90% der Windoof-User ohnehin als Administrator.

----------

## mrsteven

76% aller Statistiken sind gefälscht... :Wink: 

So eine Demo-Version von Windows ist allerdings schon eine ziemliche Verarsche... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

wie is das eigentlich mit 3 programmen?

werden da prozesse gezählt oder programme?

is ein "virenscanner" (ja, sowas gibts anscheinend) ein programm oder wird das nicht gezählt?

sind 3 programme: 3x IE öffnen?

dh: virenscanner, firewall und maus.exe sind 3 programme. dh: man kann gar nix machen  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> wie is das eigentlich mit 3 programmen?
> 
> werden da prozesse gezählt oder programme?
> 
> is ein "virenscanner" (ja, sowas gibts anscheinend) ein programm oder wird das nicht gezählt?
> ...

 

Ich denke alles was kein windoofs-Dienst (kann man da überhaupt von "Dienst" sprechen? uagh) als Programm zählt.

IE ist ein Programm, allerdings können pro Programm auch nur drei Fenster geöffnet sein.

Maus sollte kein Programm sein. Virenscanner und Firewall eigentlich schon.

Allerdings merkt man hier schon, dass es da wohl für M$ ziemliche Probleme geben wird.

Ich finds absolut pervers, so etwas überhaupt zu verkaufen!

Schließt "Netzwerkunfähigkeit" eigentlich "Internetunfähigkei" aus? Wenn ja ist der Grund klar:

Microsoft will sich vor einer Welle von Klage-Mails schützen. Da es bekanntlich sehr, sehr, .. viele Inder gibt, könnten die wohl dann ihren Server wegschmeißen ...  :Laughing: 

Auf alle Fälle merkt man hier wieder einmal mehr, dass M$ nur auf Geld aus ist, denn für so einen Schrott noch B[/b]ares zu verlangen, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft.

Verachtend

Franz

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

LOL Ich stell mir das so vor:

Programm1: Virenscanner XY

Programm2: Firewall XY

Programm3: ICQ

.

.

*Klick* auf das große blaue E.

.

.

*Windowssound+Popup* "Bitte beenden sie eines dieser Programme Virenscanner XY, Firewall XY, ICQ um den Microsoft Internet Explorer starten zu können".

.

.

*Virenscanner XY wird deaktiviert*, IE öffnet sich.

.

.

*Klick auf dieses seltsame Briefchen am Desktop*

.

*Windowssound+Popup* "Bitte beenden sie eines dieser Programme Virenscanner XY, MSIE, ICQ um den Microsoft Outlook starten zu können".

.

.

*Firewall XY wird deaktiviert*, Outlook öffnet sich.

.

.

.

....beim nächsten Mal Booten

FATAL ERROR - FATAL ERROR - FATAL ERROR

oje.... wir konnte denn ein Virus mein Bios zerstören? *gggg*

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, maus.exe war nur a joke  :Smile: 

aber egal. da gibts sicher irgendwo einen registry eintrag dafür  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass Indien die restliche Welt mit Programmierern überflutet... Haben die noch nie mit einem ordentlichen OS gearbeitet? Sagt denen vielleicht linux was?

Vielleicht sollte man eine Kampagne Linux für Indien starten. 250 für PC mit Linux, das sogar mehr als 3 (sagen wir 4  :Laughing:  ) Programme gleichzeitig ausführen kann. Das bedeutet, man kann 3 Programme mehr starten als Windoofs! Ich kann nicht rechnen? Läuft bei dir Virenscanner und firewall? Also bitte!! (4-(3-2)) = 3

Wahrscheinlich erhofft sich Billy$ durch diese "großzügige" Aktion eine Front aus Linux-Viren-Programmierern. Mit nur drei Programmen gleichzeitig kommen die allerdings nicht weit ...

Überhaupt: Wirtschaftstechnisch sollte doch die "abgespeckte" Version teurer sein, da zusätzlich Arbeit notwendig ist, um Code rauszuwerfen und neue Features (Prozess-Zähler) einzubauen. Das wird ihn wohl in den Ruin treiben...

Franz

----------

## SamStone

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> wie is das eigentlich mit 3 programmen?
> 
> werden da prozesse gezählt oder programme?

 

Fenster

----------

## Roller

So wie ich das verstanden habe, dürfen 3 Programme laufen, und jedes der Programme darf maximal 3 Fenster aufmachen. Dann hat der IE jetzt auf jeden Fall einen einigermaßen funktionierenden PopUp-Blocker....

----------

## primat

3 Programme? Zwei Trojaner und IE dann ist fertig!  :Laughing: 

rofl

----------

## Arudil

ich frag mich ehrlich was ms damit bezwecken will:

"Lust auf mehr"?

"Lust auf unlizenzierte Kopien"?

Na komm a schmarn is des. die haben bestimmt schon genug Rohlinge auf denen mit Filzstift "Windows" geschrieben steht..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Überhaupt: Wirtschaftstechnisch sollte doch die "abgespeckte" Version teurer sein, da zusätzlich Arbeit notwendig ist, um Code rauszuwerfen und neue Features (Prozess-Zähler) einzubauen.

 

Ne, das ist Entwicklungszeit, die zum Wohle der Menschheit sinnvoll eigesetzt wird... :Twisted Evil: 

Als nächstes kommen die auf die Idee, DOS als technische Neuerung zu verkaufen, aber na ja, würde einleuchten:

Windows-Vollversion: Die nützliche Begrenzung der gleichzeitig ausführbaren Programme fehlt.

Windows light: Die neue Überfunktion ist da: Die Begrenzung der gleichzeitig benutzbaren Prozesse auf drei Stück.

DOS: Die neue Funktion wurde deutlich verbessert, indem nur noch ein Programm verwendet werden kann. So wird das "unbeabsichtigte" Starten von Programmen (z.B Viren) effektiv verhindert. :Twisted Evil: 

Übrigens, was Windows kann, kann Linux schon lange, hier das Linux light Howto: 

Man trägt einfach in /etc/limits folgendes ein:

```
* U3
```

Statt der 3 kann man für DOS-ähnliches Verhalten natürlich auch 1 eintragen... :Very Happy: 

Und jetzt muss man nur noch den Login-Manager deaktivieren und alle bis auf eine agetty-Zeile in /etc/inittab auskommentieren. Statt agetty kann man eigentlich auch gleich eine root-Shell starten, so spart man sich das lästige Einloggen als root... :Twisted Evil: 

----------

